
How do I recover the Oracle 11g db? - klezer
I do not have much experience with oracle, just trying to help a friend.
I only have a daily backupfile and some log files.
    full_expdp.dmp
    full_expdp.log<p>Is it possible to restore it from the file?
Actually, I just need a table from inside, not all of database at all.<p>Thank you.
======
greenyoda
HN isn't a question/answer site. You'll probably have better luck asking this
kind of question on stackoverflow.com (where the question may have already
been answered).

